# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Tek ne në Michigan

## Dreri

*          *            *
Mes liqenesh ,,afer rrugeve qe gjarperojne neper pyjet  e larta kane shtepite e bukura bashkeatdhetaret e mi ketu tek ne Michigan.
Ka qe jetojne edhe neper qytete..mes nje popullsi qe hibirdizohet me arab ,,,zezake shqiptare boshnjake tek tuk ndonje amerikano-polak
Ka edhe qe jetonje neper pallate,,biles ketu afer nje bllok apartamentesh eshte i populluar krejt me shqiptare te duket vetja sikur je tek ndonje qytet i ndetruar nga partia..populluar me puetoret e veprave te medha.."Drita e partise" psh
Tek ne ne Michigan...nga bashkatdhetaret e mi ..ka disa qe jane "Bossa"  ka disa qe jane fukarenj...qe mezi paguajne billat...
Tek  ne ne Michigan ka njerz te mire dhe te kqinj...
Ka burra, edhe te paburra..Ka gra te ndershme .edhe ska.....
Ka vajza te bukura ..ka edhe shume te bukura...
Tek ne ne Michigan...ka...
ka...
Oh po..ka edhe dy kisha katolike..ka edhe ortodokse ka edhe xhamia..
PO...ajo qe une dua te ju tregoj nuk  jane aspak keto qe shkrova me siper .por ..dua te ju them ju...qe per tre vje...nga tre here nje jave....nga tre cerek ore transmetim...(nje cerek ore eshte reklama) tek ne ne Michigan ka nje fare stacioni televiziv qe quhet..."ALBANIAN TV"
Ai qe se di hap syte ...dhe direkt i ndizet nje kureshtje..si do te jete?
Ne do te shohesh dicka parahistrorike..te tipit te karrocaveme rreze...qe kalon balterat e jetes duke leshuar nje fershellime te te  rrenqeth.. ..eja ketu ne Michigan...dhe shih nje "albanian tv"
E bej  kete krahasim figurativ..mos mendoni qe eshte bardhe e zi..jo jo , perkundrazi ka ngjyra  edhe pse pak me teper se duhet..dhe duken kengetaret sikur kendojne me vesh...u shkon e kuqja e buzeve deri tek veshi....Pastaj ne Albanian Tv" jepen edhe lajme...psh...Flitet per nje aksident ne Avganistan..per  nje martese te nje astronauti rus me nje vajze amerikane...me erma keto....Si polli nje lope ne Elbasan...Ku po kalon Nano pushimet...
Dhame lajmet
Ka edhe disa intervista...nuk e di mire cili eshte qellimi i tyre..te dali ne televizion...intervistuersi apo i intevistuari...apo te dy bashke...Crendesi ka se per cfare thiret ne inteviste...rendesi ka te permende emrin e vet..te thote qe kam kete e kete..kam kete "cony island" apo ka kaq "Mic Donalts" apo kaq  "kamione transporti"
Sonte pashe..Oh nuk u tregoj se nuk me besoni
Mendoni ju po tu pershkruaj  dicka nga kronika qe u dha sonte..ju as qe do e lexoni me gjate kete qe une po shkruaj.sepse nuk e mendoni se ne shekullin njezet e nje, ka nje stacion televiziv  qe ka emrin e nje kombi dhe merret me gjerat private te disa krimbave qe jane te pasur te pakten me para..
Pra qe te mos dyshoni tek une shihni "Albanian TV" dhe  binduni qe ka edhe me keq se ne ish koperativat bujqesore  diku ne ndonje vend te humbur qe partia nuk arriti te ndertoje rrugen automobilistike...
Kur fillova doja te ju tregoja gjate..por po heq dore...SHihni "Albanian TV"  nese keni durim...(nuk besoj) te pakten dy emisione rresht..do kuptoni se per te vlersuar mjerimin artistik qe perfqaeson ky kanal  mjaftojne tete germa "NO COMENT"
 oper fatin e keq

----------


## Dreri

Per fatin e keq gezon edhe emrin e madh Albanian TV
Mire do te ishte te ndjejne te pakten moralisht detyre qe drejtuesit e ketij stacioni .(ku flas edhe une per moral) Njese harroje
Mire do ishte qe ti vihet emri "Michigan_albanian_rich_idiots_kulture
       Kjo eshte pa piken e pikes se repketit. Turp ..nese dine ceshte turpi...turp te kene

----------


## angeldust

Dreri pikes i ke rene... ta lumsha!  :ngerdheshje: 

Shpresoj ta lexoje ndonje i atij televizionit. 

Njehere ne henze qe shkoj nga kolegji im qe eshte larg, per tek halla ne Detroit suburbs, vete gjithe qejf te shoh dicka tek Albanian TV atje. Pastaj sapo e hap, gjithe ai anticipim, pritje, kureshtje, si dhe mall per te degjuar pak shqipen ne televizor, me zhduken sikur spikerat te ma kruajne deshiren nga truri me tel enesh, tel prej atyre te kohes se Partise.  :ngerdheshje: 

Ah, tek ne ne Michigan, ku here i kemi te gjitha... e here asgje!

----------


## Fiori

Dreri ke te drejte. Para dy vjetesh ose dhe me pak ndoshta, me rastisi te shikoja nje transmetim te tv Shqiptar ne MI, eh... duke qene qe shume nga njerzit te cilet drejtonin emisionin me ka rene rasti ti shikoj terthorazi neper MI me erdhi shume keq qe tv kishte rene ne duart e tyre (pa dashur te ofendoj njeri), thjesht nuk mu duken njerez te zote dhe as me deshire te mire. 

Pas dy vjetesh, dmth para tre kater muajsh me marin ne tel, nje grup shqiptaresh _(te cilet as i njihja, por e keni parasysh qe kur je jashte Shqiperise vetem emri shqiptar mjafton per tu afruar njerzve e per tu folur)_ . Ata me folen rreth krijimit te nje televizioni serioz shqiptar. Duke qene me kohe provimesh mezi pata kohe te takoja nismetaret e kesaj "vepre". Me ne fund... shkuam tek vendi ku do pergatiteshin emisionet e te gjitha, dhe nga ana teknike apo nga perpjekjet e kryenismetarit isha mjaft e kenaqur. 

Por e keqja eshte se thjesht perpjekje dhe leke nuk mjaftojne per nje nisme kaq te rendesishme. Duhet te kesh njerez te dedikuar, te cilet mbi deshiren e mire per te bere dicka serioze kane dhe kohen per tu mare me te. Une sinqerisht isha shume enthuziaste ndaj kesaj nisme, emisionet e para ishin te nje niveli te larte teknik si dhe nivel te mire ne permbajtje, por mu desh te shkeputesha pasi 1. jetoj nje ore larg nga studioja, 2. me shkolle full time e pune full time mendoheni vete sa kohe ngelet per te tjerat. 

Muajt e fundit nuk kam pasur kohe ta ndjek transmetimin e tyre, pasi besoj tani per tani kane lidhur kontrate vetem me nje kompani "kablli" dhe une perdor kompani te vecante duke qene se e kam tel, tv dhe kom. te lidhura me nje. 

Gjithsesi nq se ke deshire te lidhesh me keta organizatore mund te gjej adresen e e-mail te tyre ose dhe numrin e tel (me duket i kam ne nje bllok ne pune) dhe ndoshta mund tu japesh ndonje ide apo dhe ti ndihmosh... (tv quhet AlbTv2 ose dicka e tille).


p.s. temat mu desh ti bashkoja pasi ishin bere shume tema mbi MI  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Estella

Ata jane munduar shume por nuk mjafton vetem leku dhe deshira sic e permendi Fiori duhen edhe persona te cilat kane pasion dhe deshire te paimagjinueshme per te mbajtur gjalle dicka te tille. Eshte nje mision i veshtire per tu realizur kur edhe fondet nuk jane gjithnje te pranishme.

----------


## Dreri

Ne fakt une e kisha fjalen per "Albanian TV" duke perjashtuar kategorikisht nga ajo qe thashe stacionin tjeter (TvA2) qe filloi te Henave. ate pak mundesi kam pasur ta ndjek..por ndryshon si nata me diten. Ky stacion po qe se nuk shkon drejt permirsimit shpejt do zbrese ne nivelin e "Albanian TV"..dhe pastaj lum si ne me  nivelin tone mbi "detin e vdekur"

----------


## macia_blu

Ajo qe  deshem te besojme se ky TV do te jete i te gjithe komunitetit dhe  se  do te behej nje nder mediat me cilesore, nuk shkoj larg. Dhe  besimi yne  ra prej asaj qe na mungoji e qe i nevojitej vertete ketij komuniteti, tha te kunderten.
Le te ndalemi shume afer, pikerisht sot, me dt 30 nentor 2003, gjate transmetimit te radhes ( qe do ta rindjekim)serish te henen ne zonat e tjera, pra nuk eshte dy here nga dy ore , sic  tha  i mashtruari nga NY, Sponsorizuesi viktime, z. Selaudin Velaj, por  dy ore  nga dy here ne jave, qe do te thote gjithesej   dy ore ne jave! 
...Doktori ne Histori Agustin Shqalshi, ndoshta nuk di matematike, pse ta fajesojme ? Nuk eshte fusha e vet!
 Le te zbresim ne fushen ku ka edhe doktoraten; Ne fjalen,madherisht te varfer, dhe te quajtur  madheshtore  guxon te thote: 
Deri tani historine tone na e kane bere te tjeret.  Tani historine tone  do ta bejme vete, nepermjet medjave, dhe i drejtohet Bardhes krejt pa lidhje.
 Sa qesharake! Historine  nuk e bejne medjat, ate e bejne  popujt me ngjarjet e tyre. Ndersa medjat thjesht i pasqyrojne ato. Medet per keto grada!
.... "Madheshtia" tjeter me te cilen do  qe te  rritetShqallshi, ndeshemi ne shprehjen: Kudo qe jemi do ta marrim Shqiperine me vete" Po te qe e vertete kjo, nuk  eshte keq. Por e verteta e pare  dhe e transmetuar ne TV A2 qe,ai e ka zvogeluar kete Shqiperi "qe na e paska marre me vete" Me portretin siameziane Bardha-Shqalsh, dhe i miri i padobishem , ne kerkim te justifikimit te tradhetise qe i beri  PD, neper qoshe Dr. Zef Brozi.
( I miri ne kete rast  sinonim i krahetharit)

Doktori, pa asnje veper dhe pa asnje eksperience mundohet ta tullumbacoje,e thene ne gjuhen figurative  , ta hiperbolizoje nje veper qe sapo ka filluar, me se shumti ka pohuar vetem se ky TV flet sghqip, por jo per te gjithe shqiptaret, jo per te gjithe intelektualet, dhe jo se jo per te gjitha dhimbjet e Shqiperise. Nuk e dime viza i kujt i duhet,  a prej kujt frikesohet , ky "trim"per te pasqyruar, levizjen blu , per heqjen e hajduteve  nga pushteti.
...
Po , ka arritur nje qellim , per te vetmin qe  i detyrohemi me urime. Ka mundur te vere Zotin Bardha  perpara mikrofonit , qe t'u tregoje shqiptareve , se sa ore  punon ky doktor, per keto dy here kater ore ne muaj transmetim. Dhe pasi arriti t'i mbaje mend , ky i ngarkuari tregoji, se Doktori, punokeka  18 ore ne dite
(18ore pune ne dite  shumezim per 30 dite eshte e barabarte me  kater ore transmetim)! Mendo sa mund te shpresojme   dhe se ku mund ti gjejme ore te tjera doktorit sikur  te  behej e udhes nje transmetim me i gjate.

Ne, edhe pse te zhgenjyer, po vazhdojme  te deshirojme ate qe ai ka deklaruar ne te gjitha mbledhjet e stafit dhe ndryshimet e stafit, se ky TV , do te behej CNN i Shqiptareve.

A thua???!!!

----------


## Larsus

> _Postuar më parë nga macia_blu_ 
> *Doktori, pa asnje veper dhe pa asnje eksperience mundohet ta tullumbacoje,e thene ne gjuhen figurative  , ta hiperbolizoje nje veper qe sapo ka filluar, me se shumti ka pohuar vetem se ky TV flet sghqip, por jo per te gjithe shqiptaret, jo per te gjithe intelektualet, dhe jo se jo per te gjitha dhimbjet e Shqiperise. Nuk e dime viza i kujt i duhet,  a prej kujt frikesohet , ky "trim"per te pasqyruar, levizjen blu , per heqjen e hajduteve  nga pushteti.
> ...
> 
> A thua???!!!*


eh mace...

po ate te NY e ke pare nojhere ti? dy ore te dielave....perpjekje, perpjekje

----------


## macia_blu

ma merr mendja se si duhet te jete edhe ai i NY, pasi degjova fjalen  e zotit Selaudin, perderisa ky i dr agustit, i eshte dukur kaq madheshtor. Nuk i njoh kerkesat as permasat e tij intelektuale qe te di  te  them se mbase  selaudini po kerkon kete qe gjeti (nese e gjeti) tek gusti i shqalshajve, me  graden e doktorates qe ende askush nuk e di kur e si, e me c'teme apo per cilin studim, u gradua .Me behet te dyshoj se ia ka shtuar vetes kete "dr" perpara emrit  qe te mund te gjej sa me shume  "Patriote" si ekrem bardha. Po c'lesh patrioti eshte ai qe lepihet mbas mjekrres se Nanos e qe miqesit me mediat i kushtezon , per te mos dhene asnje kronike, asnje lajm  apo asnje mendim kunder fatosit se na qenka dashamiri i ketij fare demokrati e  ketij fare patrioti e ketij fare intelektuali, qe o perendi, ti degjosh vetem nje fjali te  ze neverija.
Ekrem Bardha po mundohet me mish e me shpirt qe t'i mesoje me injorancen e vet, dhe pseodopatriotizmin,  zenatin e lepirjes ketyre te shkolluarve  qe gjen ne usa.(rast konkret agustoja, prej malajve, qe ka filluar te  na thirret me titullin doktor).Ate qe ekremi  e ben  me Nanon (leprijen ) po ia  trashegon gustit . Pse jo, meqe "une i lepihem Fatosit , c'te keqe ka te me lepihesh edhe ti mua" mua me ndihmon Tosi te  mos me  trete prona e patrasheguar ne tirana(piazza) dhe une te ndihmoj me ndonje $200, ne muaj qe te mos falimentosh , e te besh brockulla per nivelin e vetes tende te ikur, hajvance prej partise e idealit tend, dhe mua  qe nuk u bera se nuk bera dot patriot(pasi patriotet nuk i beka as paraja , as Fatosi, as p i nanes, por  patriotat , lindkan he burre.... e nuk faj yne pse nuk paskena lind patriot, as se po  dashkemi me u ba patriot duke i thene vetes doktor , bisnemen, e lepires te denje.
....
Medet  zotit, kush  kujton se po i drejton kominitetet shqiptare!!!

----------


## Fiori

Mace sic e kam permendur me lart mua me ra rasti, qe para nje viti, te takohesha me nismetaret e ketij televizioni. Ideja e Agustinit me pelqeu shume dhe nga aq sa arrita ta njoh _(vetem dy here u takuam)_ mendoj se ai kishte deshiren e mire per te bere dicka serioze. Ne lidhje me grupin qe pason dhe emrat qe ti permend, nuk ishin akoma te lidhur me tv ne kohen kur une u njoha me kete nisme. Gjithsesi nga java e kaluar mora vesh se kush ishte angazhuar me kete tv gjate ketij viti dhe te them te drejten e vura re se kjo pune kishte marre "tatëpjetën", ashtu si televizioni i pare.

Sa per injorancen e atyre qe i jane bashkruar ketij grupi, nuk duhet te te duket cudi, te tille ka plot si ne Shqiperi ashtu dhe jashte saj, si shqiptare ashtu dhe te huaj. Eshte e rendesishme mos i bashkohesh injorances se tyre, sepse pastaj behesh me keq se ata.



_Tema u ndryshua dhe u nda nga Fiori_.

----------


## donika

> _Postuar më parë nga Fiori_ 
> *...Gjithsesi nga java e kaluar mora vesh se kush ishte angazhuar me kete tv gjate ketij viti dhe te them te drejten e vura re se kjo pune kishte marre "tatëpjetën", ashtu si televizioni i pare.
> 
> Sa per injorancen e atyre qe i jane bashkruar ketij grupi, nuk duhet te te duket cudi, te tille ka plot si ne Shqiperi ashtu dhe jashte saj, si shqiptare ashtu dhe te huaj. Eshte e rendesishme mos i bashkohesh injorances se tyre, sepse pastaj behesh me keq se ata.
> *


Cfare thote Macja... eshte pjeserisht e drejte (duke perjashtuar ekseset emocionale). Cfare nuk di eshte kush qenkan keta _injorante_ qe i jane bashkuar ketij "grupi" apo qe jane angazhuar me kete TV?

----------


## Himara

Eh...
  Vertet eshte nje tmerr te shikosh qe transmetimi llahtarisht me i keq krahasuar me  gjithcka qe shohim ne COMCAST terheq zvarre si nje  levere te ndyre nje emer pafundesisht here me dinjitoz pafundesisht here me te nderuar pafundesisht here me te rende se c'mund te mbaje ky krijim i padijes; emrin e madh ALBANIA. 
  Cili djall e pagezoi?Cili komunitet ra dakord qe   emri  hallemadh  i kombit te tij  te pervetesohet nga nje grup njerezish  qe pervec nje inisiative nuk kane asgje tjeter ti afrojne komunitetit. 
Ku jane shoqatat,intelektualet,patriotet e vertete? Duhet ndaluar kjo monster e injorances qe na merr fytyren dy apo tre here ne jave ne menyre publike neper ekranet televizive.Mos te harrojme qe nje pjese e mire e opinionit per ne dhe kombin tone formohet nga ajo qe ne shfaqim  para te tjereve.
  Them qe duhet te tregohemi me dashamires ndaj TV A2.Ai ka tregues shume temire teknike,duken raporte profesionale midis efekteve vizive dhe atyre audio,gjithsesi eshte kombetar,duket ne veshtiresi per materiale  dhe te pakten asnje shikues nuk ndjehet i turperuar qe ky eshte nje transmetim shqipetarEshte tjeter gje te diskutosh per Gustin e shqalsajve apo ndonje tjeter sic ben Macja Blu  .Ata kane nje adrese elektronike ku mund tju shkruash;me cdi une mirepresin cdo verejtje objektive dhe jane te hapur per bashkepunim.Sigurisht qe dhe gabime do te kete ,po dhe ne shqiptaret  kemi pak qejf te na levdosh apo cilesosh me tituj por fatmiresisht keto nuk jane pjesa kryesore e ceshtjes. Une mendoj se e njoh Macen Blu(E.M.) dhe sinqerisht besoj se ka talent ne krijimin artistik. Pse nuk bashkepunon ose pse se paku nu k jep mendime per dicka  me konstruktive sesa analiza per Gustin e shqalsajve, apo Ekremin e bardhajve.   
    Duke  perfunduar (ne fakt nuk thashe asgje me shume se ju)  do te isha i kenaqur nqse do te mirekuptohesha nga te gjithe.

----------


## Dreri

Perfundimisht

T=turp
V=Vizion
ALBANIAN TV

----------


## donika

Himara ka te drejte kur thote qe TV A2 eshte shume me i mire nga ana teknike sesa ajo pacavurja "Albanian TV of Michigan." Megjithate, kohet e fundit edhe programi i A2 eshte mjaft i varfer. Te rrime shtrember e te flasim drejt, me sa kam degjuar une, jane 2 veta qe e kane ne prone, Agustin Shqalsi dhe nje tjeter. Ky tjetri qe s'ia di emrin ka ca qe ka ardhur - shpresojme qe "doktori" mos t'a hedhe tutje sic hodhi bashkepronarin e pare... . Por nuk duket qe te kene ndihme nga biznesi shqiptar se nuk shoh shume reklama. Pa reklama eshte e veshtire te mbahet nje media financiarisht.

Persa i perket kritikave qe ju Himara (qe dukesh te jeni vete Agustin Shqalsi) i thoni Maces t'ua dergoje me poste elektronike, diskreditimi per tituj e grada te rreme nuk behet duke i derguar e-mail atij personi "ej, mos e ve me ate Dr. para emrit se je larg atij titulli" por duke u treguar te tjereve qe ai person nuk e ka marre ndonjehere ate titull a grade.

----------


## Himara

Sinqerisht qe nuk jam AGUSTIN  SHQALSI dhe mendoj se ai nuk i ka lexuar fare keto gjera sepse mendoj se do te ishte pergjigjur.    Megjithate une do te provoj tja dergoj atyre kete diskutim.Mbase do ti sherbeje me mire ceshtjes kombetare.
   EJ DRERI.... Me pelqen     shume    menyra se si shkruan   dhe te imagjinoj  shume te vetmuar Dhe mua me pelqen te rri i vetmuar por une po shkoj tek 50-ta dhe jam zhgenjyer shume here ne jete     

  Po nqse ne e kemi shume te qarte se cdo te thote ALBANIAN TV  a mund te tregoni se c'kuptim ka (ose ka patur) sigla e TV A2??
    Nuk mendoj se dhe keta jane aq megallomane sa ata te  te parit qe ta kene quajtur ALBANIAN 2   apo dicka tjeter gjitheperfshirese te perafert me nje budallallek te  tille

----------


## macia_blu

Himara, pershtendetje  dhe mireserdhe ne albasoul, gje qe me vjen ta di di per nder maces blu ,dhe  TVa2 , qe te  nxiti te behesh anetare. (nuk po them  me bindje kete qe thashe , po e them pergjys me fantazine she  krejt  sinqerisht  dyshimin....) Nejse, Ti prap mireseerdhe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Me pelqeu rwagimi yt, dhe  ashtu sic  dyshoj se ti je shtyre  nga macia  dhe Tva2 te  behesh anetare i ketij forumi(pasi edhe vetem keto dy poste ke ketu ne albasoul) dhe  dyshoj krejt shume se nuk je Agustini, as ndonje anetar i stafit te TVa2, pasi   (dhe macen blu e njihke fare pak, packa se  ke deklaruar se e njeh.... ) Po te ishe anetar i stafit te tva2 duhet  ta dije qe te dyja keto reagime te maces  jane postuar se pari ne adresen e emailit te Tva2, pastaj ne forum!
Dhe  qe nuk e njihke macen, pasi  kushdo qe e njeh macen nuk mund te mendoj se ajo e shkruan nje shkrim kaq te drejteperdrejte  per nje Tv shqiptare ,  keshtu mbas kurrizit... Pra e ka postuar nje here  per tva2 pastaj e ka postuar ketu per diskutim .
Tjeter, te siguroj se reagimi i maces (sado  me rebelizem....te jete dukur  apo te kete  qene realisht, ka patur me shume dobi se sa cilido lavderim i yti (ose  dhe i vete asaj-maces).
... Macia ka nje te keqe, i thote  gjerat ashtu sic i mendon.
A kishte te drejte macia per pikat ku ka diskutuar ajo e mbas detajit ( ne dukje ) qe  eshte kapur , dhe sa te drejte  kishte ... ?
Ndersa ajo ne lidhje me albanian tv , ke mbeshteur totalisht mendimin e maces te shprehur vetem me nje fjali (nje shpirt i vdekur qe nuk i sherben  nje komuniteti te gjalle, dhe qe nuk ka permisa per tu ringjallur apo per te rilindur kurre)
....Dhe krejt i kundert me albanian tv  , tva2 , nje shpirt qe nuk ka lindur ende,  por  qe  ......
Pra ti e ke mbeshtetur macen ...flm
Macia e ka mbeshtetur  tva2 (ne menyren e vet) . 
Se  cafre i duhet te beje maces , le ta vendose vete ajo.
....
Krejt puna eshte  te mos e krahasojme tva2 me albanian tv.... nese behen te krahasueshem nuk ia vlen te diskutojme.
Diskutohet gjithenje per  gjera  qe ia vlen te diskutohet. E qe te diskutosh  per dicka qe ia vlen  nuk do te thote vetem te lavderosh!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
te fala  te gjitheve  macia , nga macia_blu (elinda marku)
..............
Sonte jam ne qejf!!!

----------


## donika

Nuk mendoj qe eshte kaq tragjike (apo "megallomane"?!?) qe nje, dy apo 100 TV apo media te tjera kane emrin "Albanian" ne to. Sepse, fundi i fundit, nuk eshte prone e ndonjerit, dhe keto media jane Shqiptare (flasin shqip, transmetojne emisione ne Shqip, kane personel Shqiptar - ndoshta - etc.). Se si e perfaqsojne Shqiperine eshte tjeter gje... .

E ku t'a dime ne se cfare perfaqson sigla e TV A2?  :i habitur!:   Pyet ata, meqe paske kontakt me ta vete. Ne te rinjte e komunitetit si puna ime nuk n'a takon te bejme te tilla pyetje  :perqeshje:  

Tema u devijua ca nga kualiteti i "Albanian TV of Michigan, Inc." te doktoratura e rreme e Agustin Shqalsit.

Hajde pra  :Paqe:  dhe gezuar festat

----------


## Dreri

Oh
TvA2, fillim me duk si  i njejti term...A (lbanian)TV
dhe Tv A (lbanian)2
Por  nuk kane asgje te perbahsket..dhe mund te jete edhe inicial i "doktorit" Pse jo me qe edhe kooncidon..

Per ta pershtatur.ashtu sic ( Albanian Turp Vizion)
me duket sikur..... TvA2 eshte pasardhesi i mbretit  te  vdekur ....AlbanTV

----------


## macia_blu

...Duke lexuar nje shkrim, nga drejtori i TVA@, botuar ne Illyria. I cili vjen me dy tituj te bushem , per  TVA2.

Reklamen e mcdonald-it e pagoji per muajin janar gazeta Illyria me pronar botues Ekrem Bardha, duke i lene ne dispozicion  dy faqet e "focusit" per shkrimin e shoqeruar me 11 foto , te drejtorit te TVA2, zoti Bardhyl Ukcamaj, ne fjalite e te cilit ka shume urrejtje, fyerje dhe percarje , qe ne kundra peshe te kesaj ka deklarata euforike , se komuniteti i Michiganit do te ekzistoje vetem ne saje te TVA2 dhe ne saje te zbritjes se te "madhit" Bardhyl Ukcamaj. Prap qesharake! Qesharake deri ne dhimbje .
Sipas Bardhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy, komunitetit te shqiptareve ne Mich. na i sherbekeka me kulture vetem Tva2. Dhe se eliten e ketij komunitetit na e zgjidhkerka , na e njihkerka, na e krijokerka vetem TVA2 me drejtorin "kryeelitar" B.Ukcamaj.
Ore; pyet komuniteti; 
-po kush na qenkerka  kjo koke ne fund te se ciles na qenkerka shternguar aq shtrenjte nyja e kesaj kollareje, qe na e ka bere te bilbiloje kaq dhimbshem per komunitetin , Bardhylin?
 Sa vjet na paska ky fare Bardhyli, qe jeton ne komunitetin tone?
-Po , ja nuke  ka ba ende vitin!
-Prej nga vjen ky fare soj "elite"?
-Thuhet se ati ka qene spiun i sistemit te merdhif!
Eheeeeeeeeee!Tjeter?
Thuhet se vjen nga PD, te cilen e tradhetoji ne dite te keqe per te tradhetuar, dhe e abandonoj , me duket se, nga inati qe nuk e quajten "elite"!
EEEEEEEEEEEEE! EEE???
-Vjen nga New Yorku, aty ku ka edhe qendren  Illyria dhe , qe cuditerisht nuk ka mundur te hyj as ne eliten gazetareske te saj, dhe na paska zbritur te kulturoji Komunitetin  e Michiganit, i cili pa Bardhylin , sipas Bardhylit, zere se nuk paska ekzistuar.

...Bardhyli me siguri kur eshte ulur(i pafrymezuar, dhe pa njehuri te mjaftueshme per komunitetin) te shkruaj kete shkrim , ka patur  eufori se, po shkruan dicka te guxmishme dhe me shume se te guximshme , te mencur.
Qellimi i shkrimit, eshte; Te mund te vdese klinikisht komunitetin , dhe ne ndodhte kjo vdekje (e pabesueshme ne fakt), pasi te zgjohet, me humbje totale te memories, te mos i kujtohet (komunitetit) se ka prej 9 vjetesh qe degjon Radioalben, te mos i kujtohet se ka pothuaj 5 vjet qe ndjek nje albanian tv qofte edhe tmerrsisht te dobet, por qe hapja e nje kanali televiziv nuk qenka shpikja e bardhyl elites. Te mos i kujtohet se ky komunitet ka ngritur edhe kishen_keshtjelle , nje nder me te bukurat ne Mich.Te mos i kujtohet se festat e pamvarsise, dhe mbremjet e vitit te ri jane organizuar edhe para lindjes se TVA2, (qe ne fakt Bardhyli nuk ka as edhe meriten me te fundit per kete TVA2,) dhe para se te zbriste ky gjeni nga NY ne Michigan.Qe te mos i kujtohet, se nga komuniteti per komunitetin jane organizuar mjaft koncerte me vlera (edhe me me vlera se ai i "mezzalunes") me repertor te gjere , me kengetare te te gjitha trevave, me sponsorizues, te cilet nuk kane paguar asnje gazetarucke , te shkruhet per gjtihe sa bene ato ne organizmie te tila e per ti titulluar patriot apo elite.(ketu kam parasysh , Adriatik Shejkon  i cili mbeshtet "naten shqiptare te Michiganit" te organizuar nga Kengetaria artiste E.Babaliu.(etj) Te mos i kujtohet, qe ka tre vjet qe lexon revisten"Kuvendi" ne te cilen ka botuar edhe vete Bardhyli, e qe numri ne te cilen botoiai nuk ushit asnje kopje me shume , as nuk pati ndonje ngritje te saj vlerative, pse botoji ky gjeni...
Qe te mos i kujtohet , qe ka 18 vjet qe ndjek transmetimet e "zerit te shqiponjave".
...Bardhyli pretendon , se me kete shkrim , o i jep nje valium gjume gjate  komunitetit e qe kur te zgjohet , ky i fundit(komuniteti) do te besoje se te vetmet media jane TVA2 dhe Illyria, ndersa te vetmit elite jane, emrat qe citon ai ;
1.Ekrem Bardha
2.Dr. Selaudin Velaj
3.Dr. Zef Brozi
4.Koncita Hasko
5.Novruz Nazarko
6.Ndue Ivanaj
7.Shkelzen Kapedani
8.Luigj Gjokaj
9.Prel dedevukaj
10.Astrit Turrabi
11.Gjovalin Gega
12.Pal Shkreli
13.Luigj Berisha
14.Eduart Aliko
15.Behar Lumani
16.Gjon Gojcaj
17.Besnik Beshaj
18.avokati T.Herman
19.Konsulli kanadez ne Detroit,Philip Lulup.
...dhe miq te tjere te TVA2.

Do te mund t'i thoja Bardhylit, qe po tua shpjegoje disave nga lista e elites , se cfare do me thene fjala elite, do te skuqeshin e do t'u vinte turp, e do ta hanin gazeten me gjithe Bardhylin  vete qe i ka quajtur elite, pa e ditur as vete ata se c'do me thene te jesh elite e nje komuniteti sado i vogel apo i madh te jete ky komunitet.
Ndersa Agustinin , themeluesin te vertete te ketij kanali televiziv, do ta ngushelloja thellesisht per drejtorin e tij i cili do me cdo kusht tia mbushe mendjen vetes dhe komunitetit se kush dhe cfare qenka elita .... , dhe qe presidenti Agustin , eshte viktime e drejtorit te tij....!!!
etj etj etj

----------


## Dreri

Mace..!
Cpo  ndodh "TEK NE NE MICHIGAN"
Ne e kemi thene e dashur, pse merzitesh ti??
"Elita" po nderton  nga nje "piramide keopsiane" per vete.
Leri te ndertojne  piramidat e lavdise se tyre. 
E di pse..?
Sepse keta nuk jane "elite" ske pse ua kujton. E dine edhe ata vete.
POR...
Umerzitem me evolucionin shoqeror qe  i moren gjerat  mbare.
Psh.....Dikush u be mbret ---per te u ndettuan piramida e permendore.
Dikush  shkenctar....iu dhane tituj e diploma ..etj etj
Dikush artist...mori trofe fame para emer.
etj etj  gjeni ne te gjitha fushat qe lulezuan veten dhe ndoshta evoluan rendin shoqeror ne  epoken qe jetuan.
Mirpo pjesa me e madhe e ketyre nuk i gezoi keto "grada" pasi pak kohe nga jeta i kishte mbetur (ose ose dikush i lartesua pas vdekjes, Karl Gega psh)
" Elita jone" nuk eshte aq e "marre" sa te prese te bejne me  vepra , emer apo fame , pastaj ne ate pak jete qe u ka mbetur te shperblehen  me "piramida lavdie"
Keshtu "koka elitare"  do ndertoje "lapidaret" vetes dhe miqve  te gezojme me lavdine shkelqyese   :  hapi i pare ky. 
Pastaj  me radhe gjerat e dashur. Si fillim do behen ELITE  ( pa thonjeza tani) Pastaj do ndricoje  vepra  e tyra.......... pastaj do habitesh ti edhe une , edhe ne ..ata po si po. Se cdo behet  TEK NE NE MICHIGAN

----------

